# Transferring pictures and messages



## Bnstatez (Aug 8, 2014)

If anyone could help me, that'd be great. My girlfriends iPhone 5c had some problems with the video card awhile back, so she got a new phone, and the people at verizon transferred over her pictures and messages so it was like her phone never broke. Now here's where I need help. I've had an iPhone 4 for over 2 years (probably around 3) I dropped it in the grass and it stopped working. The grass was damp but I don't think that was the cause. Probably just so old. But I was wondering if anyone knows if it's still possible to transfer everything over, even if the old phone won't turn on. Thanks!


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

did you sign up for icloud ? 
not sure which ISO that started as a default ?

It would use a @me.com or @icloud.com email 

if so then the phone if setup will have backed up everything to the icloud 
OR
did you ever use itunes and backup to itunes ?


----------



## Bnstatez (Aug 8, 2014)

I don't think I've signed up for iCloud.. Not sure though, it might've made me sign up after one of the updates. But I haven't backed up with iTunes for awhile. Only thing I use for backup regularly is backup assistant.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

you should be able to use icloud control panel on a PC and see what backups exist (I dont have icloud so cant see right now)

Managing your iCloud storage

you will need to signin to icloud 
usually it will be your @me.com or @icloud.com email account 
and the name you used to setup the ipad/iphone would be used as the email

so if your name was

BN Statez
it would be 
[email protected] 
or you can set from an appleID


----------



## Bnstatez (Aug 8, 2014)

And what if I don't have an iCloud id?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

well, if you did not backup the photos, you will need some form of data recovery service to see if the data is recoverable from the iphone

there are quite a few data recovery programs on the web, I have never personally used - so wait for a member who has to reply.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

If it won't turn on you cannot do anything with it.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

As the previous post stated, if you cannot turn it on, if you do not sync with itunes, or if you do not use the icloud, there is nothing you can do other than take it to the apple store and see if they can do anything.


----------



## Bnstatez (Aug 8, 2014)

Yeah, I'm thinking that's what I'm going to have to do. Thanks guys!


----------



## Setats (Nov 23, 2012)

I took it to the verizon store and the guy asked me to come back in 15 minutes. I came back and he was like "would you believe me if I told you that the only thing wrong with your phone is that it's dead?" After I plugged it in for 2+ hours and everything. And that's how I found out that the people that work at Verizon are actually wizards.


----------



## K.allen6 (Oct 31, 2014)

if, it seems that iOS device has stopped working or say, it is dead then the only option left to use existing Backup.


----------

